# before/after stingray run-a-bout



## fxo550 (Mar 27, 2013)

I trade this today.Look much better after an hour of cleaning,will look better tomorrow.


----------



## Social Suicide (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice Run a bout. They are a blast to ride! They were in the back of the Schwinn catalog with the exercise bike and the tandem offered to hunters and sportsmen.
Mine


----------



## fxo550 (Mar 28, 2013)

Social Suicide said:


> Nice Run a bout. They are a blast to ride! They were in the back of the Schwinn catalog with the exercise bike and the tandem offered to hunters and sportsmen.
> Mine




What year is yours? Do they come with that shifter? Nice looking bike of yours.


----------



## volksboy57 (Mar 28, 2013)

*nice run-a-bout*

Here is mine. they are super cool! I have since put a small banana seat on it. Mine is a 3 speed with a shifter.




-Volksboy57


----------



## fxo550 (Mar 29, 2013)

volksboy57 said:


> Here is mine. they are super cool! I have since put a small banana seat on it. Mine is a 3 speed with a shifter.
> View attachment 90163
> 
> -Volksboy57




Nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## volksboy57 (Apr 15, 2013)

The thing I like the most about these bikes is the cool folding neck, that lets you fold the bars down, and to the side. I wish all my bikes had this feature, cause it would save a lot of space! Gotta love the extra large ape hangers also!


----------



## 1959firearrow (Apr 27, 2013)

I've been wanting one of these for a while.I wanted to make a mini folding stingray basically. Can't really find a cheap one to start with though.


----------

